# Hi to all



## Kantini (Oct 24, 2006)

I found myself sick in bed, I had a flu shot that worked...cough, cough, sniffle...so I couldn't go to class or workout. I came across this site and found some good information and discussions. 

I have been studying a family style of Kung Fu off and on for approximately 7 yrs. 2+yrs while going back to school and for the last 4+ yrs seriously. There has been a very big gap in between. I have come MAs later in life than many, I turn 50 soon, but I find it to be one of the more positive things that I have done for myself.

I'm looking forward to visiting this forum for ideas, information and answers to questions.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome Kantini and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy Kantini!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kantini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

Greetings, Kantini---nice to have you with us! I'm a decade older than you, started TKD several years ago, so from _my_ point of view there's nothing  really late about your start... :wink1:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I look forward to your posts. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Carol (Oct 24, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kantini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks again.  Feeling much better.  I should be back in class tomorrow.  A day without Kung Fu is like....A day without Kung Fu


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcometo MT!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to M.T.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome. I hope you have recovered and can get back on the mat.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------

